# First snow in the TD



## titanman2789 (Oct 27, 2013)

First real snow of the year here in the Denver area today. They predicted 2 inches but it was more where I am. Cruze did pretty well, but I don't try to drive like an idiot either. Was making up my own path on the way home since lines on the road were not visible. Big rooster tail of snow behind the Cruze. It was fun, and no doubt the extra weight of the diesel helps out. I only saw Mr. Squiggly a couple of times, but really only because I wanted to feel the traction control come on in this new car. Heated leather seats kept me warm the whole time...

Oh and my tank average is still at 40 mpg even with all the stop and go traffic and the speed rarely going up over 30 mph for almost 2 hours of driving. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Do you have your snow grips on?


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Didn't need snow tires this morning. I couldn't believe the sheer number of white knucklers who should have called in "stuck in my driveway". Yes, the roads were slick but on the south side of Denver they weren't 2nd and 3rd gear slick, which is where I spent a lot of time this morning. This afternoon was better and I was able to spend most of my commute in 6th. Round trip 60 mile commute was 41 MPG.


----------



## titanman2789 (Oct 27, 2013)

All seasons that came with the car did just fine. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

How well did the electric cabin heater work this morning? My ECO MT took about 6 miles to warm up enough for me to start blowing warm air into the cabin.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

I'm glad you are enjoying your Cruze in the Colorado snow. I bet it looks beautiful out there in Colorado. There's no snow yet here in lower Michigan. 

Jackie
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## titanman2789 (Oct 27, 2013)

The auxiliary electric heater works OK. It's definitely not hot like when the engine is up to operating temperature but it's better than no heat or blasting cold air for 5 minutes. It was of course better when temps were 30 outside and not 15

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## ctaylorZL1 (Sep 5, 2013)

I thought the aux heater works really good! We have had a few 20 deg mornings here in central indiana, and within 3 minutes i had warm air blowing. it wasnt boiling hot like when the engine is at running temp, but it was noticeably warm. I like the way it works. (although the one Ford PSD i have been in with this option it worked quicker, but I hate Fords especially PSD's so that irrelevant i guess)


----------

